# electric lawnmower repair



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was thinking about repairing electric lawnmowers also. right now i do gas but if can expand it would be great . some questions.

1. can you by replacement electric motors should i get one thats fried.

2.can you get parts for them as easy as there gas cousins. meaning go to any lawnmower repair shop armed with a model number and say i need a wheel or power cord or motor or order them online.

3. are they more difficult or easier to repair.

4.same questions go for electric trimmers edgers etc


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I would guess yes...but. why not ask the shop where you get the other parts?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i tried searching electric lawnmower parts and this is all that came up

http://abtecparts.com/Sunbeam_single_blade_mowers.htm

same parts for black and decker and Norma

if i do repair electrics it would have to be craftsman only sense i could get the parts from sears


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

surely there must be dealers/shops that sell other types in your area, that will have or can get parts for you

there are four or five within 10 miles of me that will sell/get me any part I need or want... their in business to make money

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=electric+trimmer+parts


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll be totally astonished if you can't get repair parts for a Craftsman electric mower from Sears. I'm virtually 100% certain that you can.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I'll be totally astonished if you can't get repair parts for a Craftsman electric mower from Sears. I'm virtually 100% certain that you can.


I think you need to read the post just a tad more carefully Johnwill

*" if i do repair electrics it would have to be craftsman only sense i could get the parts from sears" *

I don't think that was the point... Lex thinks that he wants to deal with only craftsman stuff because he *can* get them at Sears...

silly thought for someone that thinks they are a " big dog"...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

buck52 said:


> I think you need to read the post just a tad more carefully Johnwill
> 
> *" if i do repair electrics it would have to be craftsman only sense i could get the parts from sears" *
> 
> ...


you know im sick and tired of you and everyone else harassing me. your comment was uncalled for and was also racist. 

anyway i like to get parts online as it easier. i have 2 repair shops by me one i know will order parts but i never seen anyone drop off electric items for repair or electrics up for sale.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Lex

Your signature just plain doesn't fit you

I guess you don't get the fact that I'm actually trying to help...

And by the way you realy need to look up the definition of racist... Never have I made a racial comment towards you or anyone here or in life for that matter... I would find that comment of yours very offensive but seeing that it was you that made I just chuckle...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest we refrain from personalities here and stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I can`t contribute to the real topic here, but I can tell you that after mowing grass for over 50 years, this year I purchased my first electric lawnmower. It is something I should have done years ago. It is a little Great States 12 amp, cost $190.00, and after 4 months of ownership, it has performed flawlessly, just plug it in and go. I love not having to pull my guts out to try to start a gas lawnmower, oh, and not to mention having to deal with the mess of gas and oil, and their costs.

End Transmission


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

IMP49 said:


> I can`t contribute to the real topic here, but I can tell you that after mowing grass for over 50 years, this year I purchased my first electric lawnmower. It is something I should have done years ago. It is a little Great States 12 amp, cost $190.00, and after 4 months of ownership, it has performed flawlessly, just plug it in and go. I love not having to pull my guts out to try to start a gas lawnmower, oh, and not to mention having to deal with the mess of gas and oil, and their costs.
> 
> End Transmission


when it brakes send it to Lex..
as a side note ...how do you like lugging the cord around so you don't run it over... get a honda.. I have a trimmer, a mower, a generator, a snowblower... one light pull and they start... ... first time everytime


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

And just who died and left you in charge of what type of lawnmower I or anyone else should buy buck52. I don`t recall asking for someone`s opinion on anything. "When it breaks send it to Lex" really a rather crude statement. "How do you like lugging the cord around so you don`t run over it", another rather crude statement that must come from someone without experience using an electric lawnmower. If you can run a household sweeper without running over the cord, you can use an electric lawnmower. "Get a Honda", another rather crude statement. I don`t recall asking for an opinion on what type or kind of lawnmower I should buy. I bought a Great States electric lawnmower, and Great States Lawnmower is located in my US hometown, not located in another country like Japan. I like to buy from American companies. Any thing else you want to discuss? I am up and running on this one, bring it on.

End Transmission


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

IMP49 said:


> And just who died and left you in charge of what type of lawnmower I or anyone else should buy buck52. I don`t recall asking for someone`s opinion on anything. "When it breaks send it to Lex" really a rather crude statement. "How do you like lugging the cord around so you don`t run over it", another rather crude statement that must come from someone without experience using an electric lawnmower. If you can run a household sweeper without running over the cord, you can use an electric lawnmower. "Get a Honda", another rather crude statement. I don`t recall asking for an opinion on what type or kind of lawnmower I should buy. I bought a Great States electric lawnmower, and Great States Lawnmower is located in my US hometown, not located in another country like Japan. I like to buy from American companies. Any thing else you want to discuss? I am up and running on this one, bring it on.
> 
> End Transmission


Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

That`s more or less what I expected your reply would be, sheepish.

End Transmission


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

IMP49 said:


> I can`t contribute to the real topic here


Amazing you have the gall to post that as a starter and follow up with this rant....



IMP49 said:


> And just who died and left you in charge of what type of lawnmower I or anyone else should buy buck52. I don`t recall asking for someone`s opinion on anything.


What makes you the only person that can post an opinion?

As far as an electric mower goes they are a pain in the arse because of the cord. That's coming from someone else that has owned one. 

As far as a hard starting gas mower is concerned you get what you pay for. If American companies built quality as Honda does there wouldn't be any further discussion. That's coming from someone that has owned both as well. 

As far as you buying American is concerned might I suggest you take a real close look at the stuff you have kicking around your house. I suggest you start with all things electronic. 

End of transmission....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

IMP49 said:


> That`s more or less what I expected your reply would be, sheepish.
> 
> End Transmission


I was laughing to hard to come up with a better one... 

" sheepish. " You quite obviously don't know me... bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Gall has nothing to do with it. All I have to say is if you really owned an electric lawnmower, you must have not been very coordinated, as a 6 year old could run one. We`re not talking about anything electronic in this thread, it`s electrical. If you noticed, and I am sure you didn`t, Buck52`s thread started out as not being an opinion. "When it breaks send it to Lex". I could care less if Buck52 has a problem with lexmarks567 it matters not to me. Oh, I see now, not an American, and that matters not to me either.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

You call my response a "rant"? You guys up north have to get a grip on life. I never said Buck52 could not post an opinion, I said I didn`t care what his opinion was, just like after reading your input, I care not what your opinion is. If you guys can`t run a piece of machinery that a 6 year old could run, that is your problem not mine.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

The bottom line IMP49 old chap is that you posted your opinion and then got your knickers in a knot because I posted mine and it didn't agree with yours


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

That`s a good one Buck52  I almost fell of my chair laughing. You east coast chaps have a real way of taking things.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

IMP49 said:


> You east coast chaps have a *real* way of taking things.


obviously you don't... where ever you're from... 

I assume you were laughing at yourself because of your closed minded view...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Funny stuff guys 

Lex there is a place in Madison Heights on Stephenson somewhere near 13 mile where you can get parts for Black and Decker and Decker and Dewalt.

If your gonna get into electric mower repairs you should look into repairing hand tools such as drills, sawzall etc. there is a Milwaukee parts place not far away also


As to using an electric mower I am with Buck. If you had a tiny yard that might be an idea but most yards it would be a pain to be dragging the cord all over.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I grew up using a gas lawn mower. I used an electric lawnmower for one summer when we had a small yard. I think I spent more time fixing the extension cord than I did mowing grass. I just never had to be careful not to run over the cord before so.........

Needless to say I went back to gas.


----------

